# 1,000 pounds of shark and 3 sammiches



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Got 10 or 11 today; I think I counted 7 twice. I brought 4 sammiches but only ate 3. It's ok though, I will eat it tomorrow. 

No one around to take pictures. I gave up trying to do it myself and after the first few, I really didn't feel like expending the energy to pick em up any more.

Even got a catfish on a 12/0 hook.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice what kind of shark I'm not good at id'ing to many to keep up with


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern....you are a slayer!


----------



## surfish (Mar 8, 2008)

thought I had the record when a 10" catfish inhaled a 10/0 circle hook.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Them catfish are a menace! Good job on them sharks!


----------

